# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  El problema  del agua  y  el saneamiento legal de los pozos  de agua

## wgalloso

EL PROBLEMA  DEL AGUA  Y  EL SANEAMIENTO LEGAL DE LOS POZOS  DE AGUA *WALTER GALLOSO M. ASESOR LEGAL*
En  el Perú asistimos diariamente a  tener informaciones respecto a la política del Estado  y /o del Gobierno de turno de  instaurar políticas para el saneamiento físico legal de las tierras agrícolas con la finalidad entre otras de dotar de seguridad jurídica a los inversionistas que  ven en el agro una alternativa de inversión;  de allí que   existe una institución como es el Proyecto Especial de Titulación de Tierras.; cuyo balance del desarrollo de las actividades,  nos conllevan a  establecer,  la necesidad del Estado de  tener un organismo de carácter técnico  y  confiable, que  permita tener actualizado el catastro   de todos los predios rústicos,  con lo cual se viene permitiendo la posibilidad de  que exista una concordancia entre la realidad jurídica y la realidad física,  haciendo uso de la tecnología con la finalidad de dotarle al sistema Registral y a los usuarios, para que los derechos y los títulos de propiedad; así como el proceso de formalización en predios rurales y su registro, tengan  la seguridad jurídica adecuada para el trafico económico, al  existir un registro georeferenciado, que permite identificar gráficamente los predios sobre un plano catastral. 
Si embargo, frente a ello nos encontramos con una realidad  que nos enrostra como así  un valle como el de Ica, en el cual esta concentrada la mayor área cultivada dedicada a la agroexportación,  cuyo problema central es el recurso hídrico,  aún no tenga un catastro  identificatorio  y real de los predios rústicos existentes, lo cual viene  generando una serie de problemas de colindancias,  servidumbres de paso y subsecuentemente  que  quien adquiere un predio sobre la base de la publicidad que otorga el Registro y  el PETT (información catastral), no nos permite a los operadores jurídicos,  tener la certeza plena que lo que se publicita sea el fiel reflejo de la realidad. 
Frente a este contexto, que hemos graficado  relacionado a los predios, esta vinculado el de los pozos de agua existentes en los predios que se hallan en plena explotación económica  y  la de los predios que van a iniciar su producción  cuyos propietarios  han iniciado o vienen ejecutando la perforación de los pozos. 
Van pasando los distintos gobiernos  y parlamentos  y hasta la fecha, no existe una política de Estado que  se avoque a resolver  la problemática de los acuíferos  subterráneos que es la fuente de agua para  la agricultura en  Ica, o  en aquellos lugares en los cuales no  obtienen dicho recurso de las aguas de avenida o de reservorios. 
Si bien es cierto que existe un proyecto de Ley, presentado  y que viene siendo publicitado en el portal agrario de la web del Ministerio de Agricultura;  en el cual se crea  El Sistema Nacional de Gestión de las Aguas y se le  establece como objetivos la gestión integrada, eficiente y sostenible; la implementación de la política nacional; la regulación y control del uso y aprovechamiento sostenible así como la preservación y la recuperación de las aguas. Asimismo el proyecto crea un organismo denominado  Consejo Nacional de Agua;  el cual tiene como finalidad aprobar políticas vinculantes para todos los integrantes del sistema y proponer normas en materias relacionadas al uso y aprovechamiento multisectorial de las aguas; entre otros aspectos relevantes. 
Sin embargo  pese a estar presentado el proyecto  no existe una voluntad política que impulse su aprobación  ni menos aún su discusión en el Congreso. 
Esta preocupación  la hacemos evidente pues  en nuestra experiencia profesional venimos encontrando muchos problemas derivados de  la compra de predios con la existencia de pozos de agua,  que deberían de tener la misma  atención que se le da a los predios, pues la seguridad jurídica no solamente debe de estar orientada a estos sino también a los pozos. 
Dentro de este contexto,  no podemos cerrar los ojos frente a la informalidad existente en estos valles, pues  existe  y van a seguir existiendo pozos que vienen operando sin la  autorización respectiva, o que  habiéndola tenido han caducado;  y ante lo cual el Gobierno  o por no decirlo el estado debe de intervenir no solo para sancionar o  cerrar pozos, sino  para  regularizarlos y poder  tener un control administrativo mas eficiente de alli que concordamos con lo que propone el proyecto en sus Disposiciones complementaras : CUARTA.- Formalización de derechos de aguas
Los usuarios que no cuenten con derechos de aguas pero que vengan aprovechando el recurso natural de manera pública, pacífica y continua durante 10 años o más, podrán solicitar al Instituto Nacional del Agua el otorgamiento de su correspondiente concesión, para lo cual deberán probar dicho aprovechamiento de acuerdo a lo establecido en el Reglamento. De no acreditarlo, deberán tramitar su pedido conforme lo establece la presente Ley y su Reglamento para los nuevos derechos de aprovechamiento.  
Este comentario surge justamente sobre la base de la publicación del Decreto Supremo N° 25-2007-AG; mediante el cual se pretende resolver el problema de la perforación de pozos,  que no cuentan con la autorización de la autoridad respectiva;  tal y como lo expresan en su exposición de motivos,  los cuales incluso cuentan con el suministro de energía eléctrica, para lo cual buscan establecer  que las empresas eléctricas no autoricen la instalación de subestaciones eléctricas para  dichos pozos; orientando la  solución a  una multa por parte de OSINERGMIN; así como el de obligar que las personas naturales o jurídicas que las perforan se hallen inscritas en el registro de empresas perforadoras a cargo de la Autoridad Nacional de Aguas, derivando a la imposición de multas (denominadas Graves); así como al comiso de maquinarias equipos utilizados en la ejecución de pozos sin autorización, clausura y sellado de pozos ilegales, u otras que corresponda, debiendo la Policía Nacional del Perú prestar el auxilio necesario que le sea solicitado para tal fin. 
Viéndolo desde esta perspectiva la pregunta que dejaremos es ¿ RESOLVERA EL GOBIERNO  ESTE PROBLEMA SOLO MEDIANTE LA IMPOSICIÓN DE MULTAS , CIERRE DE POZOS    Y COMISOS?  ;  o deberá desde ya el actual gobierno asumir  una solución  definitiva que permita darle estabilidad y seguridad  jurídica a los titulares de  predios en los cuales existan pozos de agua; o  seguiremos siempre en este circulo vicioso a los cuales estamos acostumbrados.      
.Temas similares: Soluciones para resolver el problema de agua en Ica Pozos de agua En torno al problema del agua en Ica Falta de agua y saneamiento causa un millón y medio de muertes anuales en el mundo La calidad del agua, un problema mundial

----------

